
Eight Ways to Think About Your Learners - logikblok
https://medium.com/@logikblok/eight-ways-to-think-about-your-learners-bec3a1ccaa86#.mvkp9hl6p
======
warmbed
The perspectives here are from teachers it would be also interesting to hear
from the learners.

